
Hacking WordPress 4.7.0 – step-by-step - _pdp_
http://blog.websecurify.com/2017/02/hacking-wordpress-4-7-0-1.html
======
nkkollaw
I feel like the article is super-redundant just to promote their software (I
skipped a lot, but this was my impression), but I didn't know about this hack
and it was pretty interesting.

So, anyone can hack any WordPress blog out there so easily? This is crazy.

I also feel like this is a bug that could have been caught by using automatic
testing tools..?

~~~
_pdp_
Sure. Yes we are promoting the software but only because we think it is
better.

You can achieve similar effect with tools like Burp but it will not be that
easy because to get it right you need a lot of manual work.

